
Show HN: SnapSlack – Send disappearing messages in Slack - saimeunt
https://snapslack.co/
======
saimeunt
Hi there!

We built SnapSlack as part of a hackathon @eFounders, it's a fun side project
that will allow you to troll your teammates without leaving any trace :p We're
looking forward to open-sourcing the whole project when we'll reach 300
signups ;) The frontend is built using the (amazing!) zeit now.sh stack
(Next.js is AWESOME). The backend uses Meteor alongside Firebase.

Best,

